
Greatest Home Computers – Ranked - vijayr02
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2020/sep/07/the-20-greatest-home-computers-ranked
======
rcarmo
The original PC as a home computer seems a little weird given all the other
entries, but I’ll allow it. (I started out with a ZX81, then a Spectrum, and
sort of missed out on the Commodore ecosystem, but have dipped into it
occasionally).

